# trotted for the 1st time



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I have had her to a cart 3 times total and 2 of them were last year but:lol: today I got up the nerve to trot. It was exciting and no big deal to my girl.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Just updating with some pictures. I started taking driving lessons last month and have noticed major improvements. This is maybe the 10th time at most hooked to a cart.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

beautiful! congrats.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Gorgeous pony. What breed?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Gidji said:


> Gorgeous pony. What breed?


Baroque Friesian Sport Horse 3 yr old filly


----------



## setting the pace kate (May 28, 2010)

hiya i am hoping to take mare for her first race end of june hopfully, so will see how that goes, she has raced last year a couple of times but i never have but i am really excited.


----------

